# More Smoked Ling Cod



## cmayna (Jan 31, 2020)

Getting a little low in my smoked ling cod inventory, decided to start smoking some of the big ole Ling a Ding's the wife and I caught this last September up along the Nor Cal coast.









Cutting up into cubes






Going into the bag for for a 24 hour marinade session:











After the 24 hour brine, into Mr. MES for a 4.5 hour smoke using alder and apple.






Finished product:


----------



## S-met (Jan 31, 2020)

Some beautiful lings, Exceptional meat. We are spoiled out here on the west coast. Not sure I've had a bad fish from our waters.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 31, 2020)

Never had it before. Those are some awesome looking fish. The smoked stuff looks great!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 31, 2020)

Some great looking fish!


----------



## forktender (Feb 1, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Never had it before. Those are some awesome looking fish. The smoked stuff looks great!!


Ling's are the most amazing white flaky fish you could ever imagine.
In my opinion they aren't a fish that I would smoke, because they lack the oils to keep them moist while smoking. If anything a few hours in the cold smoker would be the best choice for them. Other than that all Ling's get made into fish tacos, fish and chips or used in seafood chowders and cioppino or stuffed and baked with a crab and herb breadcrumb stuffing.........Ling's are one of my favorite white fish they are so mild and sweet tasting when they are fresh that they are hard to beat. They often have an opaque blue green tint to their flesh, it's a trip.  Don't get me wrong, if it's done right they can be very good smoked, but in my house they never ever make it into the smoker.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 1, 2020)

They look fantastic! Ling are great eating fish. I haven't them smoked though. I bet they are great.
This brought back memories of me and my dad chowing down on smoked blind robins.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 1, 2020)

forktender said:


> Ling's are the most amazing white flaky fish you could ever imagine.
> In my opinion they aren't a fish that I would smoke, because they lack the oils to keep them moist while smoking. If anything a few hours in the cold smoker would be the best choice for them. Other than that all Ling's get made into fish tacos, fish and chips or used in seafood chowders and cioppino or stuffed and baked with a crab and herb breadcrumb stuffing.........Ling's are one of my favorite white fish they are so mild and sweet tasting when they are fresh that they are hard to beat. They often have an opaque blue green tint to their flesh, it's a trip.  Don't get me wrong, if it's done right they can be very good smoked, but in my house they never ever make it into the smoker.



So, so NOT.  At least for me, that is.......It sounds like you might be referring to Rock Cod which is very dry and often used in chowders, cioppino's, etc.    I've had excellent success with smoking Ling.  Ask all the deck hands I've  fed over the past few years. 

Cheers


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks delicious Craig!
Man your living the good life!!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 1, 2020)

Those are a couple of gorgeous sea monsters, it's not every day you're wearing a tee shirt coming back into the harbor. We'll be up around Eureka in late summer to load up un lings and Dungees. RAY


----------



## forktender (Feb 1, 2020)

cmayna said:


> So, so NOT.  At least for me, that is.......It sounds like you might be referring to Rock Cod which is very dry and often used in chowders, cioppino's, etc.    I've had excellent success with smoking Ling.  Ask all the deck hands I've  fed over the past few years.
> 
> Cheers


I'm talking about Green Ling's ....IE: Ling cod they don't have the oils to support my smoking methods.
I've never met a deck hand with discerning taste. LOL
Share your method if you will, I'm always down to try something new.
Who did you fish with? Most likely one of my partners if you went out the Gate.


----------



## Mayor (Feb 1, 2020)

Reminds me of going out of Monterey.  Haven't done it in years.  Maybe this year.  Thanks for the photos of you catch, looks great.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 1, 2020)

RAY,
Those fish were caught out of Eureka back in Sept.   We're going back this coming fall,  assuming I keep making more room in my freezers.  God!  my keyboard smells like smoked fish again-LOL


----------

